# Eine Word-Datei mit Makros erstellen, wo passenden Passagen eingeblendet werden



## Tryout (8. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe Member,

ich habe mich hier angemeldet in der Hoffnung, eine Hilfestellung für mein Problem zu erhalten. Danke im voraus für eure Mühe und Zeit!

Ich muss ein Dokument erstellen, mit dem man die passenden Angebote schreiben kann. Und zwar haben wir hier vier verschiedene Produkte. Ich stelle mir das so vor.

Abfrage des Makro, welches Produkt man anbieten will. Dann kommen nur die Textteile vor, welche zum Produkt passen. Ziel ist es, das Angebot schneller schreiben zu können und eine Art Standardisierung zu erzeugen.
Es kommen sowohl Standardtexte vor, die in jedem Angebot gleich sind, als auch individuelle Passagen!

Wie mache ich das am besten?
Lassen sich Kalkulationen aus Excel auch in das Angebot einbinden?


----------



## DrSoong (8. Januar 2008)

Mal schnell hingefrickelt.


Der Doc!


----------



## Tryout (9. Januar 2008)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für deine Mühe. Leider verstehe ich nicht ganz, wie ich da weiterkomme und Sachen einbinde.
Kennst du, bis auf die Tutorials hier im Forum, weitere Einstiegs-Guides zu Visual Basic?
Bitte solche, die für absolute Anfänger geschrieben sind.


----------



## DrSoong (10. Januar 2008)

Also, ein wirklich empfehlbares Tutorial ist der VB-Kurs von Rolf Hirte. Er ist absolut für Einsteiger verfasst, schau ihn dir mal durch.


Der Doc!


----------

